# "This generation"



## Preach (Sep 23, 2005)

I was hpoping someone who knows greek can help me with two verses. In Matt. 23:36 and Matt. 24:30 the phrase "this generation" is used. Are the words the same in the greek? Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## kceaster (Sep 23, 2005)

*Bobby...*

I assume you mean 24:34. Yes, they are the same words. The word is genea.. And in both cases, the demonstrative pronoun, ou-toj, au[th, or tou/to is attached to it, meaning "this generation."

The word could have different renderings, but generation seems to most to fit best.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Steve Owen (Sep 23, 2005)

I assume you mean Matt 24:34.
The Greek word in both cases is _genea_. It may be worth noting that the KJV margin sometimes says 'Or "race"', which is a possible rendering of some verses (eg. Matt 17:17 etc; Acts 2:40 ).

Martin


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 23, 2005)

It is "this generation," in the sense of the generation to whom Christ was speaking.


----------



## Fernando (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> It is "this generation," in the sense of the generation to whom Christ was speaking.



It means Christ's contemporary Jews, those who walked the earth at the same time he did. I contend that this works for every instance where Christ uses the phrase in the gospels.


----------



## andreas (Sep 25, 2005)

***It is "this generation," in the sense of the generation to whom Christ was speaking. ***

"That the blood of all the prophets, which was shed from the foundation of the world, may be required of this generation;" 
From the blood of Abel unto the blood of Zacharias, which perished between the altar and the temple: verily I say unto you, It shall be required of this generation. Luke 11:50-51

Jesus was speaking to people including the apostles at the time,and surely the blood of the prophets was not required of the apostles,who were saved from before the foundation of the world.This generation ,applies to the generation of evil throughout time.

andreas.


----------



## Steve Owen (Sep 25, 2005)

From Vine's _Expository Dictionary_


> _Genea_ (Strongs 1074 ), connected with _ginomai _ "to become", primarily signifies "a begetting or birth"; hence, that which has been begotten, a family; or successive members of a genealogy, Matt 1:17, OR A RACE OF PEOPLE, POSSESSED OF SIMILAR CHARACTERISTICS, PURSUITS ETC., (of a bad character) Matt 17:17; Mark 9:19; Luke 9:41; 16:8; Acts 2:40; or the whole multitude of men living at the same time, Matt 24:34............



My own feeling is that our Lord uses the word in both senses in Matt 24:34. That particular generation did not pass away before the destruction of Jerusalem, and the Jewish people shall not pass away before they see the Lord's return.

Martin

Martin


----------

